# Looking for 1"x 8tpi thread cutter for lathe faceplates



## aquan8tor

Hey folks out there in milling land. Happy Holidays, merry christmas, happy channukah, happy kwanzaa, etc.etc.

So I'm trying to find the best deal on some 1"x8tpi right AND lefthand taps for lathe work. I've got several 3" faceplates, but not enough, as I'm learning. 

I have an older rockwell 46-111 14"/11" gap bed lathe, and working on a faceplate means that I only have about a 2" depth capacity for anything above 11" in diameter up to 14", which limits my bowl making to 11", pretty much. I've thought about the faceplate logistics, being right out of the headstock, you lose the depth of the threads of the headstock spindle to dead space underneath. If I could make a glueblock faceplate I could have an effective one more inch to work with, if you follow. I've roughed out turned a couple larger diameter--up to 14" bowls on the outboard LH 1x8tpi spindle, but I didn't want to cut the depth down to be able to glue the roughed blank to a glueblock for finish turning. By making the threads part of the glueblock, I could increase my 14" diameter depth capacity from only about 2" deep to about 3". Still a shallow bowl, but I have a little bit of wide 10/4 and 12/4 cherry that I could use to make some beautiful bowls. 

I wish I could upload a picture of what I'm talking about. I just got a new camera for christmas, but I need a memory card to use it. Damn things never come with all the right parts anymore. 

As for faceplate wood material, I'm using red mulberry only because I have a fair amount of it, and it seems to be drying relatively well, and pretty check free, and is very hard when its dry. Makes some pretty bowls too; very yellow. Any other ideas for hard wood for faceplates?? I have a little bit of 6/4 5" wide black locust that I could use. I don't know how brittle it is.


I've seen the jet thread taps for making faceplates--I can find them for around $20 for a 1"x8tpi RH thread taps, but I can't seem to find a LH tap so that I can use the outboard spindle to make some wider bowls. I beefed up the motor, and I'm making an outboard tool rest from an old basketball hoop pole that was put in concrete in an old tire. pics if it works alright.


----------



## trimmmed

Not enough faceplates, lol been there. You have to realize that the gap is a little bonus if and when you can use it to your advantage, which works for shallow bowls and platters only as far as bowlmaking goes, at any rate you have to think you have 11" swing lathe and whatever you get beyond that due to the gap, is gravy.

I have gotten some inexpensive faceplates from here http://www.wbnoble.com/

They are not oneways, but they are a good value. I didn't look up your model, does it have an outboard spindle? That might be the way to go for bigger bowls.


----------



## aquan8tor

Yep, its got an outboard spindle; That's actually what I'm looking for taps for. I only have one faceplate that has a right/lefthand thread configuration, and the outboard spindle is left hand thread because of the motor direction. I mean, I could reverse the motor and the headstock, but thats a big PITA that I don't want to do. Anyway, I've looked at woodcraft, rockler, mcmaster-carr, lee valley, highland, craft supplies USA (woodturnerscatalog.com). I'm basically just hoping to find a tap so I can make a few large diameter jam or rubber feet-jaw chucks for sanding bowls & finish turning the feet of my bowls. NOBODY seems to make lefthand taps, even though they make LH threaded faceplates in 1"x8tpi size. The only faceplates I've seen are over $50, which I know is cheap compared to most lathe faceplates--oneway being a great example. I just like trying to make things to save money. I'm a brand new woodturner, and its already becoming an obsession, and I'm spending money on new stuff even before I've mastered new skills.....


----------



## trimmmed

Enco has some taps it appears, though i have no first hand info on them.The left is linked below. i'm sure they have a right in there somewhere too.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=325-4849&PMPXNO=5809934&PARTPG=INLMK32


----------



## DDM

Ive ordered from enco most of there stuff is quality import LOL.
But there stuff will work.Your going to have to use a drill press with a center or center drill in it to keep a 1" tap centered or you might end up with a severaly off centered thread.


----------



## buzz sawyer

aquan8tor, 
I will PM you


----------



## Farmerjon

This is my second post and don't want to get into hot water so soon. If I could suggest you looking at this tutorial. The source for the tap is discussed.

http://familywoodworking.org/forums/showthread.php?t=6241


----------



## aquan8tor

Thanks guys. Looks like I'll be making some new jigs soon! I'm enjoying the hell out of my lathe lately. I'll have to post some pics when I'm not too embarrassed of my work!, LOL. Thanks folks, really.


----------



## buzz sawyer

aquan8tor said:


> Thanks guys. Looks like I'll be making some new jigs soon! I'm enjoying the hell out of my lathe lately. I'll have to post some pics when I'm not too embarrassed of my work!, LOL. Thanks folks, really.



Don't be embarrased! Some of the best work I've seen was from people who were afraid to show it. We would absolutely like to see your set up as well.


----------



## Farmerjon

Aquan8tor, the "Woodcraft" catalog has the Beall spindle taps you were talking about. 1"X8 tpi = $17.99 part number 147816

The 1 1/4" X 8 tpi = $26.99 part number 147817

Hope this helps.


----------



## aquan8tor

Thanks farmerjon, but they only have the righthand taps; I can't fit the jam-chuck or cole jaw chuck onto my lathe except for on the outboard spindle. 


I've been thinking about using some dry black locust thickness planed to about 1.25"to use as a riser to increase the swing capacity of the lathe. I know I can't and shouldn't turn any really large massive blanks on this lathe, but I'd like to do some big platters and shallow bowls. 

As soon as I figure out the new camera, I'll post some pics. Thanks for the help again!


----------



## sawyerDave

*Tried MSC?*

Short for Manhatten(SP?) Supply Co. BIG catalog outfit from New York. If its made, they sell it!


----------



## aquan8tor

I actually hadn't looked at MSC, but I've decided on a slightly different solution to my search: I'm going to put a riser under the headstock to raise it and the tailstock up a bit so I can fit my jig on the inboard side, using a regular RH thread tap to make the threads. I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------

